# Fire Safe Eave Vent



## mark handler (Apr 9, 2012)

Fire Safe Eave Vent

www.vulcanvents.com/index_files/Page1620.htm


----------



## Frank (Apr 10, 2012)

Reminds me of a study I saw on which houses burnt to the ground and which were standing after a FL brush fire swept through a subdivision.

A Major indicator was houses with aluminum or steel soffit vents generally survived and those with vinyl ones did not.

Vegitation clearing around the home also provided significant help.

http://www.floridaforestservice.com/publications/joint_fire_sciences/jfs_pdf/home.pdf


----------



## beach (Apr 10, 2012)

We see these also: http://www.ohaginvent.com/pdfs/Fire&Ice-Compo081011.pdf


----------



## MtnArch (Apr 10, 2012)

A builder that I work with also uses these products:  http://www.brandguardvents.com/index.php


----------

